# Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)



## lupalup (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wir fahren am 8.8.2012 für eine Woche nach Lemmer, um dort zu angeln.
Wir haben ein Boot und können so auch auf den Grooten Brekken fahren um dort zu angeln.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen am Grooten Brekken gesammelt und kann uns Tipps geben, auf was und wie wir dort am besten zum Erfolg kommen :q

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe#6


----------



## lupalup (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

hat denn keiner tipps?


----------



## Forellen-Heini (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Hey )

Wahr schon öfter da ... Und fahre auch die nächsten Wochen wieder ..


Was ist den dein Zielfisch ???

Lg Sebastian


----------



## lupalup (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Cool das mal einer antwortet 

Wir wollen den Räubern nachstellen( sprich Hecht und Zander)

Gibt es dort größere Hafen oder andere Hot Spots, die man gut per Boot erreichen kann?


----------



## Forellen-Heini (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Hey....

lemmer Hafen von dort aus gehen kleine Wasserstraßen ab .... In Wohngebiete Sage ich mal .... Ich wurde dir einfach vorschlagen dort deinen wobbler hinterm boot herzuziehen ...

Immmer schön nahe an die sich dort befindlichen Stege und großen Boote .... Dort hast du fast eine Fangarantie ... Also so Fischen wir dort auf Hecht ....

Der Zander ist da schon etwas schwieriger .... Lemmer Hafen rechts raus nicht Richtung Grote brekken sondern Richtung Schleuse ....

Dort hast du klasse Sandbänke auf denen wir mit Erfolg vertikal Fischen .....

Bei fragen immer raus damit ... Ich bin am 18 August wider dort


----------



## lupalup (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

danke für deine antwort.

schleppen hört sich gut an, doch habe ich es noch nie gemacht :-0

kannst du mir einige tipps dazu geben?

und wie ist es mit drop shot? kann man damit auf fisch hoffen?


----------



## Forellen-Heini (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Beim schleppen brauchst du nichts können ....

Brauchst große tieflaufende wobbler ... Ne recht stabile Rute .... Nichts unter 100g wg......

Und dann unmittelbar hinterm oder neben dem Boot hinterher ziehen .... Nicht mehr als 3-5 m Schnur geben sons ist die Gefahr das dein wobbler an manchen stellen dem Grund berührt und in schlimmen Fällen hängen bleibt und weg ist ......

Meine wobbler sind zwischen 16-25cm groß also nichts kleines ... 

Bremse so einstellen das die bei Biss oder Hänger anspringt !!

Nichts zu langsam fahren ... 4-7km/h ... Wir nehmen dafür gps oder navi mit aufs Boot ......

... Drop Shot auf Zander geht dort gut !!!!  Aber wie gesagt da habe ich nur 1 stelle wo wir diese gefangen haben ....

Lg Sebastian


----------



## lupalup (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

wir wollten auch auf popper probieren, was dort glaub ich erfolgsversprechend ist.

hast du damit schon erfahrungen gemacht?

und wie ist das mit erlaubnisscheinen??
wir haben alle einen angelschein, aber müssen uns dort sicher eine wochenkarte oder sowas kaufen oder?


----------



## Forellen-Heini (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Deutscher angelschein ist dort wertlos .... Kannst zu Hause lassen ...


Brauchst den via Pass aus den Niederlanden denn bekommst du hier .. In jedem guten angel Laden .... Kostet zwischen 36-44. Euro. gültig für 1 Kalender Jahr .....

Popper ...'keine Ahnung wahr für mich dort nie eine Option weil wir ohne auch sehr gut gefangen haben )))..


Lg Sebastian


----------



## lupalup (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

also brauche ich für den via- pass keinen angelschein?

und 40 euro sind ja ziemlich happig 

habt ihr es auch mal mit lebend/toten köderfisch auf pose probiert?
könnte doch ziemlich erfolgsversprechend sein, wenn man den köder nahe den stegen und booten präsentiert oder?


----------



## Forellen-Heini (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Wir haben nur mit wobbler gefischt weil wir soo IMMER gut gefangen haben also hatte sich für uns das rumprobieren erledigt ....

40 Euro für ein Jahr ?? Ist happig ?? Also bei uns kenne ich keinen Verein oder sonstiges in der Preisklasse ...)

Lieben Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Flußkrebs (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*



lupalup schrieb:


> also brauche ich für den via- pass keinen angelschein?
> 
> und 40 euro sind ja ziemlich happig
> 
> ...




In den Niederlanden schon seit Jahren strengstens verboten.
Hauch den toten Köfis lieber per DropShot Leben ein, wenn Du schon an Stegen und bei Booten angeln willst bzw. bau Dir mit der Pose eine Lift-/Schleppmontage.

Achte auch auf die Entnahmebedingungen, die unterscheiden sich deutlich von Region zu Region. Oft gibt es ein Karpfen- (karper), Aal- (paling) und Hechtentnahmeverbot (Snoek). Zander (snoekbaars) und Barsch (baars) sind stückmäßig limitiert. Auch zählt jede Rute mit Haken dran als Angelrute, egal, ob die im Wasser ist oder nur so am Ufer bzw. im Boot liegt. Auch zum Nachtangeln ( ab 2 Std nach Sonnenuntergang) braucht man immer öfter eine extra Genehmigung. C+R ist in Holland gern gesehen, besonders bei gerade maßigen und dann wieder bei den kapitalen Fischen.

Andere Länder andere Regeln. Also bevor es teuer wird genau erfragen was erlaubt ist. Dafür sind die Fangchancen meines Erachtens enorm, ich bin daher regelmäßig in NL angeln. 

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und bin auf Deinen Bericht vom Angeltrip gespannt.


----------



## lupalup (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

hallo???


----------



## L!mmerikkx (4. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

huhu... also in der Zeit wo du in Holland bist, bin ich auch da.. kann dir da gerne ein paar tipps geben. Bin bis zum 10.08 oben....hätten also 2 tage... wo ich dir ein bisschen helfen kann.


----------



## lupalup (7. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

das hört sich sich ja alles nicht schlecht an :vik:
weiß jemand, ob es am grooten brekken größere seerosen-felder oder schilfgürtel gibt, die man gut mit dem boot erreichen kann?


----------



## Forellen-Heini (7. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Ist wer von Eichens Wochenende vom 17 da ?

Lg Sebastian


----------



## lupalup (7. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

@L!mmerikkx

Thx für das Angebot, vllt sieht man sich #h
Du kannst ja mal berichten, was und womit du bis jetzt geangelt hast|supergri


----------



## lupalup (7. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

@Flußkrebs

Danke für die Tipps#6

Den Fangbericht stelle ich natürlich rein :vik:


----------



## Forellen-Heini (16. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Hey Jungs 

Erzählt mal wie erfolgreich Wart ihr ??

Ich fahre Freitag los 

Lg Sebastian


----------



## lupalup (17. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Soo Leute, heute hab ich einen angelurlaub in Lemmer beendet,
und stelle mal meinen Fangbericht rein:

Ich habe mich vor meinen Besuch in Lemmer (welcher auch mein erster war) in einigen Foren mal umgeschaut und der Tenor war, dass Lemmer und der Groote Brekken ein Angelparadies ist...
Diese Meinung kann ich leider nicht teilen.....

Als wir letzte Woche Freitag dort ankamen und das Boot überreich bekommen haben, gings natürlich sofort raus aufs Wasser, um den Raubfischen nachzustellen :q

Der Groote Brekken ist ein ziemlich großer See, von welchem einige Kanäle abzweigen und dann in teilweise noch größere Seen münden ( sind mit dem Boot in ca 1-2h zu erreichen).

Da wir uns alle der Oberflächenangelei verschrieben haben, haben wir natürlich direkt die großen Schilfffelder angesteuert, um dort zu fischen ( der See ist quasi nie tiefer als 2m, außer in der Schiffsschneise)

Doch als nach 2h keine Attacke zuvermelden war und wir auch keinen Räuber an der Oberfläche hatten jagen sehen, sind wir zurück in Richtung Lemmer-Hafen und haben mit Wobbler an den Booten und Stegen entlang geschleppt.
Nach ca 30 min kam der erste Biss, welchen wir auch gleich verwandeln konnten ( 75cm Hecht) :vik:
Doch anschließend ging nichts mehr....

In den nächsten Tagen haben wir vieles probiert ( von schleppen über drop shoten bis Oberflächenangeln) doch konnten nur einen kleinen Zander ( 50 cm) aus der Schiffsschneise entführen( nahe der Bojen, dort ist das Wasser bis zu 6m tief).

Abends haben wir die Wasserstraßen entlanggeschleppt( Lemmer-Hafen rechts raus) und hatten mehrere Attacken, von denen wir 2 landen konnten.

Doch tagsüber ist es fast unmöglich, dort einen Räuber zu überlisten..:c

Am Ende kamen wir auf 5 Hechte und 2 Zander, ein für mich nicht gerade zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis, aber nachher ist man immer schlauer #6

Wer noch Fragen hat, immer raus damit!!!#h


----------



## Forellen-Heini (20. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Sooo......

Komme auch gerade aus lemmer zurück wahren von Freitag bis jetzt gerade dort ...

Normal ist lemmer meiner Meinung nach für hechtangler ein Traum .... Aber dieses wochende wahr es selbst bei uns sehr sehr schwer einfach eine Hitze die net auszuhalten wahr :-((((....
Für Fisch und Mensch....

Obwohl wir mittlerweile genau wissen wo in lemmer wir den Hecht suchen müssen haben wir erst samstag am späten Nachmittag unsere erste Attacke bekommen ... Aber dies gleich ein richtig toller Hecht 1.01m feines Tier !!!!

Trotzdem viel einiger als gewohnt :-(((..... Sonntag konnten wir dann noch zwei Hechte von 69cm und 78 cm landen... Das wahrs dann auch ...

Heute haben wir dann den Hecht komplett in Ruhe gelassen und uns mit der Stippe ins schilf gestellt ..; hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht brasse Rotaugen und Co haben gebissen wie die blöden ))

Resultat : einfach zu wam gewesen!! Aber ich komme wieder )

Lg Sebastian


----------



## lupalup (20. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

wie hast du denn dort auf hecht geangelt??
Hast du geschleppt?


----------



## Forellen-Heini (20. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Ja haben wir ))

Und du ?


----------



## lupalup (20. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

steht ja in meinem beitrag etwas vorher :q
aber wir haben kaum was auf schleppen an land ziehen können:c
wo hast du geschleppt?


----------



## Forellen-Heini (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Wegen dem Wetter ... In den Wasserstraßen durch die Wohngegend ziemlich nah übern Grund ))

Kg Sebastian


----------



## Flußkrebs (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*

Petri zu den Fischen.

@lupalub mit welchen Ködern hast Du denn konkret geschleppt?


----------



## Benwolf (25. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln Im Groote Brekken, Lemmer (Holland)*



Forellen-Heini schrieb:


> Hey....
> 
> lemmer Hafen von dort aus gehen kleine Wasserstraßen ab .... In Wohngebiete Sage ich mal .... Ich wurde dir einfach vorschlagen dort deinen wobbler hinterm boot herzuziehen ...
> 
> ...


 Wie tief ist denn das wasser da? Ich fahr am 17.Oktober für eine Woche dort hin


----------

